# Kat Von D Bauhau5 Everlasting Liquid Lipstick



## cassie05 (Feb 26, 2015)

I am in love with Kat Von D's Bauhau5 lip color. I decided to make a look to compliment the lips.














  Face: 
  MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC25
  Benefit erase paste in medium
  Maybelline Age Rewind concealer in Light
  Too Faced Chocolate Soleil bronzer
  MAC Dollymix blush
  Benefit high beam

  Eyes:
  MAC Painterly paintpot
  Duwop Violet Eyes
  MAC Soft Brown
  Sleekmakeup Oh so special palette
  MAC Girlboy brow gel
  MAC Dipdown fluid line
  ELF gel liner in black
  Ebay lashes
  MAC forgery

  Lips:
  Kat Von D Everlasting liquid lipstick in Bauhau5


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 1, 2015)

That lipstick is beautiful on you!


----------



## cassie05 (Mar 12, 2015)

thank you so much ladies


----------



## Amychii (Mar 16, 2015)

Makeup looks dashing


----------



## mad4mattes (Mar 22, 2015)

Gorgeous! I just bought this color after loving L.U.V. and I'm in love with this color as well


----------



## penlipstick (Apr 3, 2015)

Stunning! Love this lip color.


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

Sexy Sadie said:


> Wow, absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## gemmel06 (May 1, 2015)

Love this look


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

She did that Beautiful look.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 1, 2015)

Oooh ok now!!! Beautiful look!!! ️


----------



## spiderlily222 (May 6, 2015)

seriously SO GORGEOUS!!! Both you and your makeup!! Wow!


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Sep 18, 2015)

Super beautiful!  Can you come over and teach me how to blend my eyeshadow like that?! lol =) Great job!


----------

